# Vortech Units : Best application for VR6



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

ok, im looking also to built my own kit... i just want to know from gurus here wich unit will be the best on a VR6... 250whp is required...
for now, people told me that the VORTECH V-9 G-TRIM SUPERCHARGER is the best thing for that kind of applications... need advice, thanks


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

Most folks use the V2 SQ moedel as it makes so little noise. You may want to hang tight till next week as VF-enginering will be saying what version they are using and you could pic a unit close to theres. 
The V2 v5 and V9 all seam very close in spec and I really am not sure what makes them diffrent. I would guess it is the compressor maps so you may wnat to look at those.
But you could not go wrong with the V2 SQ


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

well, V2 is too big for me... i dont want something that big... i dont ask too much from my charger... more the charger is big, more it needs power to spin, more you loose at low rpm's... so the V9 or V5 will be the best for me with the G-Trim... i dont really like S-Trim for my application... i am wrong?


----------



## Daemon42 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

Cept that centrifugal superchargers don't cost much in the low rpms because
they don't make any significant boost there. When it comes to drag on
the engine, they're way way more efficient than positive displacement blower. 
They don't rob any significant power until they're making big boost, and then you're 
making way more than enough power to overcome the drag because they flow 
exponentially with increased rpms. I don't think I've ever seen a supercharger dyno
that showed the slightest *loss* of power versus stock, at any rpms.
The only thing you'll notice with a large centrifugal supercharger is that the engine
won't rev quite as quickly when you blip the throttle out of gear (think
double clutching), and the engine revs will drop faster while shifting from 
backpressure while the throttle plate is closed, but it's not a big deal.
ian


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

V9 and V5 have similar specs, but the V9 G-Trim is used on LS1 GM engines...and it is HUGE. The only relation to the V5 G-Trim is the _Trim_ design itself. V5 G-Trim is sized for 1.6L all the way up to 4.0L engines, so it's got plenty of flow ability for the VR6 2.8L engine. 
V5 G-Trim is also most likely the best compressor to match to a VR6 to date. The V1 S-Trim and V2 SQ-Trim are for engines of 5.0L and larger displacement, so they need pullies to be sized for slow impellar RPM's, which put it way out of it's efficiency range. It's a band-aid that's pissed me off for years...and I've never gotten around to setting up a V5 G-Trim yet.








Good luck,
-DVScott


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KingVR)*

I have my V5 on hand and will be setting it up very soon. It is a nice unit and will replace a V1 or V2 dirrectly, with only a change in the outlet diameter (2.50" to the V1/V2's 2.75").


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

VORTECH V-5 G-TRIM 
A compact supercharger ideal for import applications 
Fits engines up to 575 horsepower 
Maximum airflow: 800 CFM 
Maximum boost pressure: 25 PSI 
Absolute maximum impeller speed: 65,000 RPM 
Adiabatic efficiency: 73% 
Available with straight discharge and clockwise or counterclockwise rotation 
Part numbers below do not include drive pulley 
8.93" Wide, 9.72" Tall (not including bracket), 5.82" Deep (not including input shaft) 

--------------------------------------------------------------
VORTECH V-9 G-TRIM
A compact supercharger designed for high flow in a compact package 
Fits engines up to 575 horsepower 
Maximum airflow: 800 CFM 
Maximum boost pressure: 20 PSI 
Absolute maximum impeller speed: 65,000 RPM 
Adiabatic efficiency: 72% 
Available with straight discharge and clockwise rotation 
Part numbers below do not include drive pulley 
7.836" Wide, 9.904" Tall, 5.391" Deep (not including input shaft)
-----------------------------------------------------
stats are quite the same, the only difference i see is the size... so you guys said that the best buy for me will be the V5... i just want to make sure... for now ill have price for the V9... but if you told me to buy the V5 and not the V9, ill follow your advice...



[Modified by KrUsTyX, 7:43 AM 11-15-2002]


----------



## Knockwurst (Jul 10, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (rhussjr)*

Rodney – you owe me a ride


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

With the V5, it will create a better bottom end for power (as will the V9, but will not bolt up to existing brackets that are available - which my hunch is that I am almost positive that the new VF-E unit will be a V9). My brackets support the V1/V2 & V5 units.
Christian, you'll get your ride soon enough, then you will have your own to play with as well. If you are not busy tomorrow, swing by the shop, I will be going up to the body shop tomorrow to take some pics for Geoff and show off Woody's car to another customer.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (rhussjr)*

how about you create one for the V9







thats what i need







your da man


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

The V5 G-trim is actually better suited for the 2.8 liter and has a higher PSI output ability. You buy a V9 mockup unit and I will design the bracket(s) for it.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

thanks a lot guys, ill officially buy a V5







just bad that no V5 are SQ G-Trim










[Modified by KrUsTyX, 12:44 PM 11-15-2002]


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

Keep in mind that you can quiet a Vortech down by spinning it faster...which needs a better fueling setup of course. The better way to silence a charger is to run an idle air bypass setup...a diverter valve basically. It will take the load off of the gears in the charger and let it spin more freely.
-DVScott


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

well, i dont really mind about the noise... i think it will be a NICE noise







got any .wav, .mp3 or .mpg where we heard that "noise" ? never tried a VR supercharged... never saw one in Quebec... my car will be the 1st one i will drive/see/heard


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

quick question guys... what exhaust size should i run with V5 ... 2.5" ? ill run with 256 cams for sure


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

Yes the TT 2.5 is a great system for the charger and sounds awsome on a golf..







Been very happy with mine.
As for cams if you had to chose between dsr256 cams or the 248 cam I had thought the 248 is the best choice.
But cost is always an issue as well.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]But cost is always an issue as well.[HR][/HR]​well it wont be an issue for me (for now), im prepared for that


----------



## SCVR6 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (Scooter98144)*

I would recommend the TT 2.5, I saw a 8HP increase when I replaced my ND Borla system which was a 2.25. I also recommend the DSR cams, since they will give you more all around performance than the 248's. The 248's die up top apposed to the 256's.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

I'll be trying the smaller pulley, wastegate, intercooler idea this winter. I was thinking about swapping in a v5 also, but $$$$$$. I can't wait until I get time to work on it


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KrUsTyX)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, i dont really mind about the noise... i think it will be a NICE noise







got any .wav, .mp3 or .mpg where we heard that "noise" ? never tried a VR supercharged... never saw one in Quebec... my car will be the 1st one i will drive/see/heard[HR][/HR]​I've got a video that I need to remove the garbage from after my car shot is done. BVH, V1 SC-Trim, DSR 256 cams, custom header, 2.5" race pipe, and 2.5" TT-Borla system. _WICKED_ is understatement of the century. I'll get my friend to edit that and host it ASAP.
-DVScott


[Modified by KingVR, 4:37 AM 11-16-2002]


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KingVR)*

Ok, I've got the video hosted!! Not too large since it's only 11 seconds of video.
http://www.daemonsync.org/media
Right click/ Save As etc. etc. etc. for the video titled: "KingVR 1552.mpg" and enjoy.
Just so people don't spread the wrong things about what is happening in this video...I am *NOT* shifting gears at all, no matter how well it may sound like I'm banging the first four gears in the tranny. What I am doing, since 1st was too slow of a gear with a broken e-brake, is dumping the clutch in 2nd gear and trying to avoid bouncing off of the limiter by blipping the throttle. At about 70mph with no traction, I'm lucky that I had enough tire left to drive the 3 hours back home after the Treffen show!! LOL
-DVScott


----------



## kevinmw (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (KingVR)*

Hey King...I looked at the diverter valves at the Vortech site...and when I was researching a FI system for my previously owned 2.0L most of the info I got said that a blow off was not possible with either a turbo or a SC...do to the fact that once the air has been metered into the system the appropriate fuel would be added...as a matter of fact the Eaton units have some kind of recirculation valve that attaches directly to them to accomplish this pressure relief at idle and cruising speeds...is this the case with the OBD I and OBD II systems?...and if so where in the system should the diverter valve purge from and to?


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Vortech Units : Best application for VR6 (kevinmw)*

Answer is simple.








If you look at the relationship of the locations regarding the MAF and Greddy Type-S BOV you'll notice that the air that is discharged by the BOV has not yet been metered by the MAF. This is what allows you to run the BOV on a boosted vehicle. Now, on other setups like VF-Engineering and other common turbo arrangements, including the 1.8T engine, you cannot run a BOV to vent to atmosphere because of what you have seen from Vortech etc. But, there are three ways to still run one. 
1. Vent to atmosphere, but run the BOV at a very tight setting so that it does not discharge a large enough amount that will cause poor driveability.
2. Vent back into the inlet of your intake system (AFTER the air meter, but before the impellar) and you will avoid poor driveability, etc. A Greddy Type-S has a vent tube that you can run a hose/clamp setup so that you can return it back to the inlet system.
3. Run a standalone engine management system (not a bad way to spend ten grand) that is a Speed-Density type, such as MOTEC, HalTec, Electromotive, DTA, SDS, etc. These systems do not use a MAF meter to calculate airflow quantities, rather they use a temperature sensor and a manifold pressure sensor to calculate the mass/density of the air entering the combustion chambers.
Enjoy,
-DVScott


----------

